# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  مشکل callback درگاه پرداخت ملت

## mohamadali1374

سلام
من موقع بازگشت از سایت بانک ملت خطای زیر رو در سایتم دارم:Yii2 - Bad Request (#400) Unable to verify your data submission
در اینترنت جستجو کردم و راه کاری که پیدا کردم این بودکه:
    public $enableCsrfValidation = false;

آیا راه کار دیگه ای وجود داره ؟
و الان با این راه کار امنیت به خطر نمیافته؟

----------


## charcharkh

سلام لطفا در مورد راه اندازی درگاه ملت توی yii2 راهنمایی نمایید من الان سه روز درگیر این مسیله هستم به پشتیبانیشون هم تماس گرفتم میگن مشکل کد پی اچ پی شماست لطفا بگید از چه متدی منظورم  soapClient یا از nusoap_client استفاده کردید ؟؟!!!

من هرکاری میکنم نمیشه لطفا راهنمایی

----------


## charcharkh

حل شد.  :چشمک:

----------

